# i need a sweet rub for smoked chickn breast



## roltied (May 30, 2010)

i am new to smoking and wanted to know if anyone has a good rub recipe for smoking chicken breast, i tend to like a little sweet taste.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 30, 2010)

Try equal parts Brown Sugar, Chili Powder and Oregano. Baste the Chicken with a little Olive Oil and then apply the rub. A Tablespoon of each maybe a little more depending on the size of the Chicken.


----------



## roltied (May 30, 2010)

thanks so much!


----------

